# Happy Birthday Seahorse Fanatic



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey Anthony,

Happy Birthday!!! 

I hope your day goes well 

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

X2 Happy B day is it a *BIG* one ?


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Anthony!!!!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow..... Old man is renewing his 18th birthday again!! 

Hope you will actually get some good rest today!


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Anthony !


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Anthony!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Anthony - enjoy your day!!!


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Anthony.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday! 

2nd person today I have wished happy birthday too.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Happy birthday Anthony!


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

have a good one!!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Anthony!

Have a wonderful one!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday you old fart!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-day Anthony!!!
Cheers!!!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hapy Birthday Anthony....


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Anthony!


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* to a kindred October baby!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind wishes and thoughts. Planning to have a day full of fish-stuff, picking up new corals & meeting with some fish-friends. Oh yeah, and Irene is planning a potluck dinner with family for tonight

Anthony


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Anthony!


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

Ooooh it's your Bday Anthony? 

Happy Halloween and Bday! LOL


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you get any fresh baked goods as gifts ? Happy Birthday, Anthony !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## s.tan (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Anthony!!  So.. what's the next fish or invert on your birthday wish list?


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

s.tan said:


> Happy Birthday, Anthony!!  So.. what's the next fish or invert on your birthday wish list?


I bought myself a 10+" Elongate tang (Acanthurus mata) as my main b'day present to myself (got a sweet deal at $80 - showfish worth closer to $200 retail).


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

happy b day.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday (or happy belated birthday), Anthony. Although we've probably never met in person, I think of you as a friend because of your constant efforts to make this virtual community a community in the truest sense. You are always positive and always offering help, not to mention throwing the occasional party.

I hope that this year brings you only wonderful things, including good health to you, your family and friends.



veng68 said:


> Hey Anthony,
> 
> Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

*Happy birth day*

Happy b-day Anthony. 
Hopefully you'll get some birthday snails today.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Happy birthday (or happy belated birthday), Anthony. Although we've probably never met in person, I think of you as a friend because of your constant efforts to make this virtual community a community in the truest sense. You are always positive and always offering help, not to mention throwing the occasional party.
> 
> I hope that this year brings you only wonderful things, including good health to you, your family and friends.





Vman said:


> Happy b-day Anthony.
> Hopefully you'll get some birthday snails today.


Awwwww. Thanks for your kind remarks. I like to believe that our virtual community is like a real "extended" neighbourhood full of friends and fellow fish fanatics. As with most things in life, we only get out of it what we're willing to put into it. Even my wife, who sometimes questions why I put in so much time and effort into modding BCA and helping out fish people, has come to understand that for the most part, our virtual community is awesome and worth the effort. Most of my friends are ones I've met through this hobby, either in the LFS or online. Personally, I know I have been blessed with much (a home, steady work that pays the bills, great friends and family, and a beautiful supportive wife & 2 beautiful little girls who all share my love of fish/corals).

Thank you all for your kind wishes and yes, I had a great birthday. Picked up some nice frags, red macroalgae, and a small fish at J&L and a new fish friend's place near J&L.

Now that our new baby is settled in, I'm going to see about organizing a BCA party/drop-in open house sometime. Maybe during the summer.

Cheers,

Anthony


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Anthony!  May all you fish dreams come true


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Happy birthday anthony


----------

